# Oct.5 is better than 31



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, that is right. Hockey season starts again. After 1 whole year of in activity we will be able to watch all 30 teams go for the stanley cup again. This is going to be a great year were you will see Toronto fail horribly and Ottawa And Pittsburg in a tight head to head battle. If you live in the Canadian east you can catch the game tonight on Sportsnet at 8:30.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah and it is also my birthday.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Anybody who thinks Hockey is better than Halloween _should_ call themselves crazy!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Call me crazy then!
It's great not being the lone hockey fan somewhere.  :voorhees:


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Last night Ottawa beat Pitsburg 4-1 and I am sooooo looking forward to the season opener on Wendsday. GO SENS GO!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, you guys picked up Danny Heatly right?
I hope he can put his legal issues behind him, he's a hell of a player. :voorhees:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

*TWO DAYS!!!!*
 
Rangers/Flyers are the US game, I think.:voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

MAN I hate hockey...I mean.. what the Puck?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That doofus that crazyryan has in his signature makes Freddy Krueger look like an as of yet un-deflowered altar boy by comparison. Who needs Halloween and Boogeymen with someone that creepy looking being allowed to roam free?


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Yeah, you guys picked up Danny Heatly right?
> I hope he can put his legal issues behind him, he's a hell of a player. :voorhees:


Yup, we got Heatley and hes gonna do wonders. he had 11 points in the pre season. GO SENS GO!

Tommorrow! Sens vs. Leafs


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Flyers all the way, Beyatch!
the shootout rule is *gay* (so are the *Senators*). I wish the NHL would stop trying to make hockey more like other sports.
if you disagree, then you are wrong!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

i dont disagree that ur weird Kevin242. lol


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I like the shootout rule. Ties are for ****.

I also like the new 2-line passing rules. Hopefully there'll be a few less offsides whistles.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Now, if they'd just enforce the damn "clutching and grabbing" penalties...:voorhees:


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

TONIGHT BABY!!! LESS THAN 6 hours!!!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Booyah!
Its On Now!


----------

